# End of Days



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

According Harold Egbert Camping (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Harold_Camping), the Rapture is coming on May 21, 2011. After another 153 days, God is going to wipe the earth and universe clean and start all over. The best I can hope from this, is that my subatomic particles coalesce into a rather good looking nebula.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Yeah, I saw that, there's some giants raod sign over the high way over there. People are getting crazy about the end of the world!
Seems to bring alot of cash...maybe we should start our apocalypse vison based on guitars...


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

Huh. Isn't May 21 the long weekend? Don't know about the end of the world, but I'll betcha gas prices will go up.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Swervin55 said:


> Huh. Isn't May 21 the long weekend? Don't know about the end of the world, but I'll betcha gas prices will go up.


It's my birthday .. wahta present ... and I feel fine ...


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

nice.... time to rack up the credit card!!!!


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

What?.... Again!?


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

yea...this guy already called for the end of the world about 15 yrs ago...seems like he miscalculated then too...
they've been driving around this area with their painted vehicles...


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

My wife and I were in Chicago during the Easter Weekend and those a******s were driving around everywhere asking for donations and handing out leaflets.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

These jerk-offs are just going to ascend on May 21st and leave their pets and animals to suffer and starve - yes, they thought of that - NOT. What a bunch dunderheaded #&^%#^&^.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Robert.. think of all the jobs that will open up .... and some wicked buildings left abandoned ... I am going to claim that Crystal Cathedral 

http://www.seeing-stars.com/ImagePages/CrystalCathedralPhoto4.shtml


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Or we could start pet farms and charge them lots and lots of money to sign them over and look after their pets for the next 153 days, and then charge them a huge adoption fee when the Big Disappointment V2.0 happens.


----------



## bluesmostly (Feb 10, 2006)

wonder how many 'believers' are giving all their stuff away?


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

bluesmostly said:


> wonder how many 'believers' are giving all their stuff away?


No Craigslist ads for LP's yet..


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

This guy kinda brings new meaning to the term "Gone Camping"... (how appropriate too on the May long weekend...).


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Just one of a number of sites...

http://www.may21-2011.com/

http://www.ebiblefellowship.com/may21/


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I kind of wish Harold Camping will go away on the 21st.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

A little light reading here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/End_of_Days_(eschatology)

It all runs counter to my beliefs, but it sure is fun to joke about, like this random internet sighting:

_"A Little Rock woman was killed yesterday after leaping through her moving car's sunroof during an incident best described as "a mistaken rapture" by dozens of eyewitnesses.

Thirteen other people were injured after a twenty-car pile up resulted from people trying to avoid hitting the woman who was apparently convinced that the rapture was occurring when she saw twelve people floating up into the air, and then passed a man on the side of the road who she claimed was Jesus.

"She started screaming "He's back, He's back" and climbed right out of the sunroof and jumped off the roof of the car," said Everet Williams, husband of 28-year-old Georgann Williams who was pronounced dead at the scene.

"I was slowing down but she wouldn't wait till I stopped," Williams said. She thought the rapture was happening and was convinced that Jesus was gonna lift her up into the sky," he went on to say.

"This is the strangest thing I've seen since I've been on the force," said Paul Madison, first officer on the scene. 

Madison questioned the man who looked like Jesus and discovered that he was dressed up as Jesus and was on his way to a toga costume party when the tarp covering the bed of his pickup truck came loose and released twelve blow up sex dolls filled with helium which floated up into the air.

Ernie Jenkins, 32, of Fort Smith, who's been told by several of his friends that he looks like Jesus, pulled over and lifted his arms into the air in frustration, and said "Come back here," just as the Williams' car passed him, and Mrs. Williams was sure that it was Jesus lifting people up into the sky as they passed by him, according to her husband, who says his wife loved Jesus more than anything else.

When asked for comments about the twelve sex dolls, Jenkins replied "This is all just too weird for me. I never expected anything like this to happen." _

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

May 22nd and we're still here. <immaturity on> Haaaaaaaaa. Bunch of losers. Nyaah nyaah. Phptssthtpss!<immaturity off>


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

all i know is, on the 20th, my son, (the one who is always to busy to call on the phone and say hi)
called me to see "how things are going". i know why he really called, but i didn't laugh at him. i was just glad to talk to him.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

News Flash. The end of he world has been temporarily postponed. Jesus is on vacation in St Kitts. He apologizes about the mix-up but had the vacation booked several months ago and had the dates confused, he tried to get out of it but the travel company was going to charge him a hefty penalty so he decided to go anyway. A new date will be announced upon his return and consultation with his Father.

** God was reached for comment and was understandably upset. "I can't trust this kid to do anything right. 365 days in the year and he picks this week to go on vacation. Wait till he gets home"


----------



## NGroeneveld (Jan 23, 2011)

I guess the guy just doesn't know anything about music. There's no way the world could end the day before Bob Dylan's seventieth birthday.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Youngest son (15) had some concerns as it was the first end of the world prediction for him (chuckle). After you've lived through a dozen or so of 'em, ya gets kinda jaded....


----------



## Presto1202 (Dec 8, 2010)

I teach math at a junior high so naturally kids were asking me all week if the world was going to end this weekend and I kept telling them no. Even a few adults I know were worried about it surprisingly. I told them maybe the world didn't end because the Macho Man sacrificed himself to have the world spared. 

I'm really kind of surprised so many people gave that yahoo's prediction any serious thought. I'm a Christian and I know some people think that's hoakie too lol but some guy getting so much media attention for predicting the end of the world when he was wrong with a previous endtime prediction seems senseless for anything more than comedic affect.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Cool, this gets to page 3 and hasn't been locked.

Although I kind of wish Camping had been taken yesterday.
Please don't judge the rest of us on the basis of Camping.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

I'm an athiest so it doesn't really matter to me. But yahoos like this Harold Camping guy, and similar groups like the Westboro Baptist church, give all the other Christians a bad rap.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Rapture? I thought we were going to have a Rupture ........


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Crap

Does this mean I have to go tell all those peoople whom I told what I really think of them that I was just kidding?


and resume paying my bills


and unconfess all those....incidents, I told my missus about?



Bummer


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Milkman said:


> Bummer


Cheer up, it's not the end of the world.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Mooh said:


> Cheer up, it's not the end of the world.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


most awesome post *EVAR*


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

*Why is this man smiling?

*


----------



## bluesmostly (Feb 10, 2006)

that bag of dirt is smiling cuz he just made millions off the rapture nonsense.


----------

